# West-Central Illinois Bow Only Club



## duckchr (Jun 20, 2016)

We are looking for 2 members for the up coming season and beyond. We are not looking for one and done members- we want members that can help grow the club.

We are a bow only club with 8 members(All from the South), 15 total farms equaling ~1600 acres. This is our 9th season. We only shoot 130" or better. We built this club from 3 farms to what we have now. 
Yearly dues are $1450 which includes bunkhouse. We are not any way associated with outfitting. Just simply a group of southern guys that have built a great club of prime land in the Golden Triangle.
Our land is in Northern Adams County and Southern Hancock County.
We are a bow only club- but arrangements can be made on select farms if you desire to hunt the gun season as well.
The name of our club is Bear Creek Hunting Properties.

SERIOUS ENQUIRERS ONLY.
PM me for more details.


----------



## spoonful (Jun 20, 2016)

I have alot of fun.  I joined in 2013.  Saw a lot of deer and hunted hard.  The cost are very reasonable, for many years my dad and I hunted with an outfitter, and back then it was 2500 plus room and board for 5 full days.  If you are a serious midwest whitetail trophy bowhunter, this club is for you!


----------



## flatsmaster (Jun 20, 2016)

If someone is wanting to hunt Illinois this might be a great option .... 200 acres per member for $1,450 ... Worth a PM and a look at the aerials .... Very fair offering and with lodging ... I personally love Nov in Illinois ... Good luck duckchr on filling ur club


----------



## duckchr (Jun 20, 2016)

Thanks flatsmaster. We are proud of what we have.
Been working a long time to get the club the way it is.
We have a great time at camp. We really don't have members- just a bunch of guys that have become great friends that hunt together.


----------



## jbowen1971 (Jun 20, 2016)

*Deer Mecca*

This is a great group of hunters with some unbelievable property.  Two years, two monster bucks and looks at several other shooters. No egos, no issues, just a great group of guys who love to hunt.  Serious, ethical bow hunters only. If you've dreamed of hunting the Golden Triangle, this is your chance.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Jun 20, 2016)

Man, this looks like an excellent offering in a superb area. 

Someone should be all over this!!!

Best of luck!


----------



## Sundays Money (Jun 21, 2016)

If I didn't have two Hancock leases already I would be all over this. We have 1200 acres with 8 guys and 1400 with 12 both have lodging on site and I can assure you this is a bargin for the area. Great area with lodging and bow only. 
Good luck filling club


----------



## duckchr (Jun 21, 2016)

SM- where are your Hancock leases?
5 of our farms are in South Central Hancock county- all south of what they call the West Point Black top. 2 of them used to be with WITO.
The other 10 are in North Central Adams. West and NW of Loraine.


----------



## Sundays Money (Jun 21, 2016)

East of Carthage


----------



## nassau (Jun 21, 2016)

hey bud any ariels of the farms and some trail cam pictures?


----------



## duckchr (Jun 21, 2016)

Send PM with email address for more details.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Jun 21, 2016)

These spots are NOT gonna last long.....


----------



## duckchr (Jun 22, 2016)

Down to 1 spot available.


----------



## duckchr (Jun 22, 2016)

SPOTS ARE FILLED.

Thanks everyone for the interest. We don't have openings often, but check back next year.


----------



## NUTT (Jun 22, 2016)

*Awesome!*

Knew they wouldn't last long!


----------



## flatsmaster (Jun 22, 2016)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
This !!!!!


----------



## Jim Boyd (Jun 22, 2016)

More folks in the early November convoy, headed north and west!

Rushville on 5 November for the GON get together, if you can make it....,


----------



## kevincox (Nov 21, 2016)

How did you guys end up doing this season?


----------



## Jim Boyd (Nov 28, 2016)

Sending a PM might get a better response......


----------

